# Battery leakage



## Boris (Nov 10, 2012)

I have a couple of bikes that I DON'T plan to repaint, but they have suffered battery damage to one degree or another. Once removed, I know that I'll have to protect the open sores somehow and may even have to repair pinholes. Is there a magic chemical that will remove this hardened acid that has been eating away at the metal. Or is the method that I've been using which is, slowly scraping away at it with a small screwdriver the way to go? Anyone have a different and better method?


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Nov 10, 2012)

Try a paste of baking soda and water.Tooth brush


----------



## bike (Nov 10, 2012)

*after neutralized and cleaned by above*

primer sealer or even POR paint over rust... http://www.por15.com/


----------



## Boris (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks guys! I'll give both of your tips a try.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 14, 2012)

*Dave - baking soda to neutralize*

Dave -- this is the before - you can see major battery acid leakage on the tank & frame right under the "A" of the "CHALLENGER" decal -- inside the tank was nasty & I will see if I can find the pictures -- the batteries were sitting on the straightbar tube itself - stuck to it actually with the acid from the batteries - I scraped all the corrosion off the best I could with a screwdriver & then I neutralized the area with baking soda ( thick paste mix ) on this frame / tank -- I rinsed it off with water & bolted it back together -- the bike is still a show stopper - LOL -- I was just wanted to slow down or stop whatever was happening to it - go through the bearings & ride her the way she is - well after a tetanus shot 

- RIDE VINTAGE - Frank


----------



## bricycle (Nov 14, 2012)

After a thorough cleaning, you could paint with Coroless or I believe Krylon has a anti-corosion paint.


----------



## Boris (Nov 14, 2012)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Dave -- this is the before - you can see major battery acid leakage on the tank & frame right under the "A" of the "CHALLENGER" decal -- inside the tank was nasty & I will see if I can find the pictures -- the batteries were sitting on the straightbar tube itself - stuck to it actually with the acid from the batteries - I scraped all the corrosion off the best I could with a screwdriver & then I neutralized the area with baking soda ( thick paste mix ) on this frame / tank -- I rinsed it off with water & bolted it back together -- the bike is still a show stopper - LOL -- I was just wanted to slow down or stop whatever was happening to it - go through the bearings & ride her the way she is - well after a tetanus shot
> 
> - RIDE VINTAGE - Frank





Frank-
I'm so glad that you were able to neutralize the battery acid. That is truly one very sad picture. I did try the baking soda paste, with little or no improvement (that I could see). Maybe my baking soda was too old. I'll try it again with a fresh batch. I would like to see additional photos, if you'd care to post them.
Thanks,
Dave


----------

